# Rollover Protection



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anyone ever made any kind of roll bar for their radiator on the rack? I have thought about relocating mine but that would mean taking of the box and possibly rolling and crushing my radiator, snorkels, and handlebars.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think it would be too hard... I have ammo cans on my front rack, and plan to mount the radiator in between them... my buddy has smaller ammo cans than I do on his front rack, and back in June he rolled his Brute 3 times down a hill and the ammo cans saved his handlebars... they are pretty tough little boxes... so maybe you can do something like that.. what is that big box for anyway? storage or stereo?


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't have a roll bar, but my radiator cover is made out of some angle iron, so it's slightly beefy. I think it would help save the bike a little bit!










Brenton


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have a brush/roll over guard on my brute(made out of old rack i had laying around ) not to pretty but it works, made another one for my sons brute after he rear ended me an took his rad out (500.00 plus) we made this one out of 1/2in square bar looks a lot better, i made mine for limb an stick protection as i like to go off the beaten path


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Storage mainly, it has lights, a cup holder, and a sunglasses clip on the other side (have lost quite a few pairs). I had planned on putting a stereo in it sometime, but never got around to it. I like to drive into the unknown sometimes too, and it doesn't always turn out good, haha. I think the ammo cans on the sides with the rad in the middle would be a good idea, maybe have the ammo cans the same hight as the top of the rad or something like that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

94blacksnk said:


> I don't have a roll bar, but my radiator cover is made out of some angle iron, so it's slightly beefy. I think it would help save the bike a little bit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i dig those green ammo boxes


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks bud! It wasn't the green I was going for. I was looking for a military flat green, but that's all I could find. 

Brenton


----------

